# Jeanneau Merry Fisher 6,35



## Hoffi (27. September 2004)

Hallo Boardies,

ich beabsichtige den Kauf eines Jeanneau Merry Fisher 6,35 Kabinenbootes mit Diesel Innenborder für den Einsatz im Mittelmeer (Schleppen und Tiefseeangeln). Bin dabei besonders an guten Rauhwassereigenschaften interessiert. Hat jemand praktische Erfahrung mit diesem Boot gesammelt? Hätte auch die Gelegenheit, ein gebrauchtes Boot günstig zu erwerben, jedoch nur mit 55 PS Volvo Motor. Ist vielleicht eine Nummer zu schwach. Ggf. wäre auch eine Arvor 210 oder eine Beneteau Antares 6,20 interessant. Wer kennt diese Boote?


----------



## langelandsklaus (27. September 2004)

*AW: Jeanneau Merry Fisher 6,35*

Moin Hoffi,

 |welcome: hier im Board. Ich kenne zwar die von Dir genannten Boote und  fahre auch selber eine Jeanneau aber habe bis jetzt noch keine praktische Erfahrung mit den von Dir genannten Bootstypen machen können.


----------



## Hoffi (27. September 2004)

*AW: Jeanneau Merry Fisher 6,35*

Hallo langelandklaus,

entnehme Deiner Antwort, dass Du mit der Marke Jeanneau zufrieden bist. Welches Boot fährst Du?


----------



## langelandsklaus (27. September 2004)

*AW: Jeanneau Merry Fisher 6,35*



			
				Hoffi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo langelandklaus,
> 
> entnehme Deiner Antwort, dass Du mit der Marke Jeanneau zufrieden bist. Welches Boot fährst Du?



jeep bin ich auch - ist bereits meine 2. Jeanneau aus der Cap Camarat Serie.
Jetzt habe ich ne 705.


----------



## Karstein (24. November 2004)

*AW: Jeanneau Merry Fisher 6,35*

@ Hoffi,

dieses Wochenende besuchte ich die Berliner Bootsausstellung und habe gleich drei feine Bootsangebote zu Gesicht bekommen, eine Merryfisher und zwei Beneteau Antares.

Die angebotene Merryfisher empfand ich als Schnäppchen: Baujahr 2003, 50 PS Yamaha Außenborder, Echolot, Sumlog, Persennige, Kocher, Antifouling neu und gebremster Trailer für 24.990,00 €!

Habe das Angebot ausgedruckt zuhause - wenn Du Interesse hast, PM an mich, dann schicke ich Dir die Telefonnummer von der Firma zu.

Mal an euch andere Skipper: wer hat denn die Merryfisher oder die Antares schon mal im Einsatz gehabt und kann aus dem Nähkästchen plaudern? Z.B. Rauwassertauglichkeit, Verbrauch, Driftverhalten, Verarbeitung etc.?

Viele Grüße

Karsten


----------



## Deep Sea (24. November 2004)

*AW: Jeanneau Merry Fisher 6,35*

#h Hallo Hoffi,

Ocqueteau baut auch sehr schöne Rauhwasserboote. 

Schau mal unter 

http://www.pro-nautik.ch/motorboote/ocqueteau_boot_rauhwasserschiff.htm

Ich fahre auch eines und bin sehr zufrieden. #6


----------



## Deep Sea (24. November 2004)

*AW: Jeanneau Merry Fisher 6,35*

Sorry,

hat mit der Adresse nicht geklappt.

Hier nochmal 
	
	



```
http://www.pro-nautik.ch/motorboote/ocqueteau_boot_rauhwasserschiff.htm
```


----------



## Tiffy (24. November 2004)

*AW: Jeanneau Merry Fisher 6,35*

Wenn ich mal behilflich sein darf:

Hier klicken bitte 

#h


----------



## Deep Sea (24. November 2004)

*AW: Jeanneau Merry Fisher 6,35*

#6 Danke, Tiffy!


----------



## langelandsklaus (24. November 2004)

*AW: Jeanneau Merry Fisher 6,35*

Oder schaut mal hier bei Ebay rein   Das Teil stehr hier ganz um die Ecke (10 Km)


----------



## quicksilver540 (24. November 2004)

*AW: Jeanneau Merry Fisher 6,35*

Moin Mädels,ich habe mir gerade das Teil bei ebay angeschaut aber irgendetwas stimmt doch da nicht.Das komplette Gespann soll nur 1200kg inkl. Trailer wiegen?Und wer motorisiert so ein Boot mit 40Ps?Mein Boot ist nen Meter kürzer ,hat keine Kajüte und wiegt allein schon 800kg .Ich weiss nicht ob ein Boot mit der Länge und dem Gewicht wirklich seegängig ist .Die Optik sieht ja ganz ok aus .Gruss Marco


----------



## langelandsklaus (24. November 2004)

*AW: Jeanneau Merry Fisher 6,35*

Hallo Marco,

das nackte Boot wiegt 750Kg + Motot + Trailer - da ist sicher nicht viel Luft bis 1.200 Kg. Mit 40 PS ist der bestimmt auch nicht übermotorisiert  
Max 90 PS sind bei diesem Bootstyp erlaubt.


----------



## quicksilver540 (24. November 2004)

*AW: Jeanneau Merry Fisher 6,35*

Genau Klaus das mein ich ,zieg mir mal nen anderes Boot in der Grösse welches nur 730kg wiegt. und so ein Boot bis max90PS?Ich denke die wissen warum nur 90PS#t .Welcher Hersteller gibt nen 6,5m Boot mit max 90PS an?wie soll es bei dem Gewicht Seegängig sein?Damit hoppelst du wie nen Hase über die Wellen wenn der Rumpf hält.


----------



## quicksilver540 (24. November 2004)

*AW: Jeanneau Merry Fisher 6,35*

Habe gerade nochmal geschaut steht da wirklich 3 personen zugelassen??watt is dat denn?


----------



## quicksilver540 (24. November 2004)

*AW: Jeanneau Merry Fisher 6,35*

Achso sind wohl schlafplätze:g :g :g


----------



## langelandsklaus (24. November 2004)

*AW: Jeanneau Merry Fisher 6,35*



			
				quicksilver540 schrieb:
			
		

> Habe gerade nochmal geschaut steht da wirklich 3 personen zugelassen??watt is dat denn?



Bei mir steht drin : zugelassen bis 6 Personen


----------



## Hoffi (24. November 2004)

*AW: Jeanneau Merry Fisher 6,35*

Hallo Jungs,

vielen Dank für die (mit zweimonatiger Verspätung eingetroffenen) Tipps bzw. Hinweise auf Gebrauchtboote. Habe meine Merry Fisher 635 zwischenzeitlich bestellt (mit 85 PS Innenborder und Trolling-valve) und bei Boote-Weidenauer in Lampertheim bei Mannheim einen relativ günstigen Winterpreis bzw. Messepreis  inklusive Trailer erhalten. Werde das Schiff Mitte März übernehmen und Euch dann von meinen Erfahrungen berichten#h


----------



## langelandsklaus (24. November 2004)

*AW: Jeanneau Merry Fisher 6,35*

Na dann jetzt schon mal herzlichen Glückwunsch ! Da hast Du bestimmt eine gute Wahl getroffen #6 

Was ist eigentlich eine Trolling-valve ??


----------



## Hoffi (28. November 2004)

*AW: Jeanneau Merry Fisher 6,35*

Als technischer Laie würde ich sagen, dass man unter trolling valve eine Vorrichtung versteht zur Reduktion der Motorleistung um (ohne den Motor zu schädigen) extrem langsam fahren zu können - ist zum Schleppen mit Naturköder notwendig


----------

